# Horse model (WIP)



## fhade

Hi all I am working on a horse model for a school project and would love some feedback from horse experts and artists in this forum.

I don't have access to the type of horse I'm creating which is supposed to be a generic draft type heavy horse with features mixed from various type of such horses. 

If anything looks wrong let me know especially proportion and anatomy. Thank you.

Also some quick questions. Do horses have expression? What do horse look like when angry/fierce? (Its going to be a armored war horse in the end)


----------



## Vidaloco

I can't comment on the horse itself except to say it looks great. 
Yes, horses do have expression in the eyes. Very much like humans, you can tell when they are sad, worried, happy and mad. 
Its in the brow above the eye.

I assume you are adding mane and tail later


----------



## fhade

Thanks for the feedback makes me feel like moving on the next steps. 

Yea there will be mane and tail hair and feathering on the legs. There will also be veins, teeth and maybe a tongue once I am satisfied with the basic structure.


----------



## LeahKathleen

I would personally give your draft a bigger hind-end. He's looking a little under-muscled back there. ;]










As for expressions, it's like Vida said - you can see it in their eyes. When a horse is feeling aggressive, attacked, angry, frightened, they will pin their ears back and narrow their eyes.

Sorry that pictures are so big.

Hope that has been helpful. Looks great so far!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I agree that his backend looks off, specifically in the first picture for me. 

As far as angry horse expressions go:


----------



## BluMagic

Bigger hindquarters and could use more definition in the stifle and hip area(so it doesn't just look straight). Looks good!


----------



## LeahKathleen

BluMagic said:


> Bigger hindquarters and could use more definition in the stifle and hip area(so it doesn't just look straight). Looks good!


I agree with this. He's looking a little camped out, but I think it's the lack of butt/stifle/hip muscling.

I like how I am critiquing this as though it were a real horse. ****.


----------



## BluMagic

Wouldn't hurt to make him less uphill as if he were the perfect Draft haha


----------



## fhade

Thanks for feedback. I will work on the hind end more and update as soon as I can. The photo references rocks. I like the energy in fighting horse picture.

I don't think i will move the ear back and flat, I need the ear to be in a neutral position.

BluMagic I don't understand what you mean by less uphill, you mean bring down the back portion?


----------



## BluMagic

His hindquarters could come up more but the extra muscling and such should clear that up.  Great job!


----------



## BluMagic

One more thing...the barrel is more like a dog's than a horse's - increasing the heaviness of the front end.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I'm curious to see your changes. I can't picture an angry horse without pinned ears lol.


----------



## BluMagic

Ya I picture at least a gaping mouth.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Spastic_Dove said:


> I'm curious to see your changes. I can't picture an angry horse without pinned ears lol.


Oh gosh, me neither. In fact, I can hardly picture a neutral horse without pinned ears - i.e. my prissy mare. Ha ha.

The truth is, when a horse feels a negative emotion the *FIRST *thing they do, before anything else, is pin those ears back. ;]


----------

